# Tort Sits By Main Door-Why?



## Gillian M (Oct 15, 2015)

I take OLI  out for walks whenever the weather permits. When at home I allow him to roam around the flat. (Kindly note that this is NOT the issue, so please don't tell me not to let him out of his enclosure! Thank you). I've recently noticed that he'd roam around the sitting room, after which he'd sit by the main door as if waiting for the door to open so as to leave. Funny isn't it? 

Do you believe that torts know that 'this is the main door?' Or 'This is where we out for walks?' I wouldn't have thought so for a second. However, when he did it repeatedly, I had to think twice. At the same time I know for sure that torts are not that brainy. Contradicting myself? Maybe.

Would like to hear your opinions, ladies and gentlemen.

Thank you.


----------



## Anyfoot (Oct 15, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I take OLI  out for walks whenever the weather permits. When at home I allow him to roam around the flat. (Kindly note that this is NOT the issue, so please don't tell me not to let him out of his enclosure! Thank you). I've recently noticed that he'd roam around the sitting room, after which he'd sit by the main door as if waiting for the door to open so as to leave. Funny isn't it?
> 
> Do you believe that torts know that 'this is the main door?' Or 'This is where we out for walks?' I wouldn't have thought so for a second. However, when he did it repeatedly, I had to think twice. At the same time I know for sure that torts are not that brainy. Contradicting myself? Maybe.
> 
> ...


Well Gillian, I think they have a good memory.
I have a room dedicated to my torts. When I we open the door to the back yard some run for the door to go out, and I mean run. When they get out guess what, they are after the cat biscuits we leave out for stray cats, not just to go out. Now I have seen them sit near the door, sometimes knocking the door because they want cat biscuits. So this proves my torts have learnt that there is a treat just around the corner on the other side of the door. Either that or they can smell through a door and round a corner. 
We have stopped leaving the biscuits out there now. To feed the stray cats we put biscuits way up the yard. The torts still go to the door 2 months on.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 15, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Well Gillian, I think they have a good memory.
> I have a room dedicated to my torts. When I we open the door to the back yard some run for the door to go out, and I mean run. When they get out guess what, they are after the cat biscuits we leave out for stray cats, not just to go out. Now I have seen them sit near the door, sometimes knocking the door because they want cat biscuits. So this proves my torts have learnt that there is a treat just around the corner on the other side of the door. Either that or they can smell through a door and round a corner.
> We have stopped leaving the biscuits out there now. To feed the stray cats we put biscuits way up the yard. The torts still go to the door 2 months on.


Thanks very much your helpful answer, appreciate it.


----------



## wellington (Oct 15, 2015)

I believe it's memory more then anything. Like my leopards, when they are outside, 5:00 they are headed back to the ramp. That's the time I usually open their door for them to go back in. They know where the door is by memory I think, and of course they know it's time to head there by the placement of the sun, again I think. Wild animals have great memories, they have too and they can sense stuff by the placement of the earth, sun, moon, etc, this is what is used for their time clocks and maps. Among other things I'm sure, like smell, hearing, etc.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 15, 2015)

I really like the comments posted here. Mine has a good memory also. When she first got to go outside this Spring, she immediately checked the spots where her favorite flowers were last year.

Mine also goes to the door when she wants to come in for the day. She spends her days out in the yard, but right now her "nightbox" is her old closed chamber inside, and we carry her in and out for the day. When Mavis is ready to come in or if I am late bringing her in for the evening, I can hear her scraping against the door. We've opened the door and let her walk in just for fun and she stops and looks up at us like "Come on...humans, you're supposed to pick me up here."


----------



## Loohan (Oct 15, 2015)

In '07 i had a 3-toed boxie hanging around my cabin for weeks

, getting occasional handouts of food and water. One morning i opened my front door only to find it sitting a few feet in front of the door, looking up expectantly.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 15, 2015)

they don't have good memories they have great memories. Anyone who has had one xscape knows they remember exactly where and they go back. he knows that is the door that leads to the outside where he likes it better simple as that.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks for your posts and explanations everyone.


----------



## MPRC (Oct 16, 2015)

Vern definitely understands doors.


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 16, 2015)

One time Charlie got lost and he showed up at the door two days later. I don't know how he knew it was a door. He never had walked in or out of it.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 16, 2015)

LaDukePhoto said:


> Vern definitely understands doors.


So it seems.


----------

